# brown stuff???



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

i have this brown "gunk" on my plants(especialy my blyxa japonica and mayaca), substrate, and rock. if i disturb it it just goes every were. what is this and how can i get rid of this unsightly stuff?


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I wish i knew but i cant wait to find out the answer, if its like mine it looks like broken down plant matter and kinda collects on the leaves and in the corners of my tank, its really hard to siphon out without stirring up substrate.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Are these new tanks? I had some brown algaeish stuff that, to me, also looked like waste/broken down plant matter that snagged a stem or leaf, and collected together. It was brown, fluffy, wooly looking, and kind of greasy or slimy. But, for me, it would siphon out easily if I used something like an airline hose. I thought it might be caused by the high organics in the water caused by the aquasoil and all of the melting leaves converting to submersed growth. Maybe even from the ammonia caused by the aquasoil. I did waterchanges every day to every other day for the first few weeks. I siphoned it out each time, and it finally stopped coming back when my tank cycled and stabilized. My suggestion would be keep up with many large waterchanges, and keep ferts,co2, light in order.

Good luck!

-Mike B-


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I went through my photobucket and found some old pictures that have some of it, ill try n grab a good pic tomorrow.
Also these are after a water change so it gets alittle worse, 2 days after a wc it settles on the anubias nana and other leaves.

You can see how it really collects in the java moss and turns it brown intill i shake it out
hopefully this helps jardini out.


----------

